# Tom Tom Middle East - anyone have?



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone have Tom Tom Middle East? 

I have seen it as a downloadable app on iPad for 360 AED, for the price it seems like a bargain as the Garmin hardware/software available in the electrical retailers is garbage and overpriced - especially as there are no updates included in the price - for Garmin the map updates are more expensive than many of their devices!

Anyone have any experience of the Tom Tom app? Any good/bad reviews?


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

The same problem exists though - How do you enter an address? It's not like the UK where you just enter a postcode and go, you need to pinpoint where you're going on a map with no streetnames, no house numbers and a chaotic street layout.

As you can probably tell I'm not a great fan of satnav in Dubai, never found one that works well. But I was impressed by the iPhone Google Maps app the other week. Does turn by turn voice directions and didn't send me down any non-existant roads. Alas not available for iPad.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've used TomTom NZ app and while it's nice to have a map without needing to access the net, when searching for a place you have to go through an annoying list such as city, suburb, etc... Not sure how it works on the Middle East version but considering TomTom don't even sell standalone GPS units here, they may not be as quick to update.

I reckon you stick to Apple Maps and get lost all the time or Google Maps. The nice thing about Google Maps on Android is that you can save the map area to your phone (such as all/most of Dubai) and don't need the net unless you're searching for a place.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

We use a Navicon here. Works pretty well.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks both.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a Chinese made GPS bought from Dragon Mart. *touchwood* it has been working well for me for the last 4 years, and with some research on the internet I have even managed to update the map. Not too bad I would say for a 200 Dhs piece of equipment.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I have a Chinese made GPS bought from Dragon Mart. *touchwood* it has been working well for me for the last 4 years, and with some research on the internet I have even managed to update the map. Not too bad I would say for a 200 Dhs piece of equipment.


How have you been able to update your maps? I have been searching for some updates for mine and cannot find. I have been happy with my Dragon mart GPS, most POI I am able to look up and in general directions are correct. For the price well worth it


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I use Tom Tom and have it n my iPad and iPhone. (And only paid once so I like that feature as I always have my phone on me.)

My iPad isn't always convenient to watch u less I have someone to hold it for me, but it has helped me out of a few holes.

Older streets in Dubai are okay to find, places like al manara, etc, or I just go for a landmark. Most useful was being able to plug in my house so oif nothing else I could always can home!!! 

Same problems arise when there are three lanes,exits and flyovers, it gets confused As to where we should be, but as a back up it has been great. I have learnt to use it conjunction with signage and not solely rely on it, if that makes sense!

L


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

I use Sygic on my android phone. Works great with POIs.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> How have you been able to update your maps? I have been searching for some updates for mine and cannot find. I have been happy with my Dragon mart GPS, most POI I am able to look up and in general directions are correct. For the price well worth it


searched with filename and the bunch of name that pops up when the GPS starts (I think mine said Naviextra). Ended up on a forum with all these files.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the TomTom app. It works ok, indeed finding the right place to key in is an issue. Usually I try to find the place first on Google maps and then in the app just by searching the map and then adding the location as a favorite.
Some roads in downtown/business bay are still missing.
Also tried it to go to Abud Dhabi a few times and once to Fujairah, worked fine.
In my opinion it is worth the investment.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

de Mexicaan said:


> I have the TomTom app. It works ok, indeed finding the right place to key in is an issue. Usually I try to find the place first on Google maps and then in the app just by searching the map and then adding the location as a favorite.
> Some roads in downtown/business bay are still missing.
> Also tried it to go to Abud Dhabi a few times and once to Fujairah, worked fine.
> In my opinion it is worth the investment.


I agree with everything you said!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks all.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The best SatNav I have used here is the one that I currently have on my Nokia Lumina. Seriously


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

FWIW, we have 3 Garmins for the cars, and they always take us directly where we want to go. Even street addresses.

My wife is hopeless with maps and drawn directions, but 110% in love with her Garmin GPS.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

ccr said:


> FWIW, we have 3 Garmins for the cars, and they always take us directly where we want to go. Even street addresses.
> 
> My wife is hopeless with maps and drawn directions, but 110% in love with her Garmin GPS.


Where's the best place to by a sat nav in Dubai and what do they cost, for one that does the job 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> Where's the best place to by a sat nav in Dubai and what do they cost, for one that does the job


GPS are sold everywhere: mall, electronic store, grocery stores, etc.

Cost ? depend on brands / models, etc. similar prices to the US


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

ccr said:


> GPS are sold everywhere: mall, electronic store, grocery stores, etc.
> 
> Cost ? depend on brands / models, etc. similar prices to the US


Thanks so 100 usd should get me a decent one I'm from UK coming out in two weeks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> Thanks so 100 usd should get me a decent one I'm from UK coming out in two weeks


Depending on your definition of "decent", yes you could get a working GPS unit for ~100 USD including MEA maps.

Decent for me costs a little more... "You buy cheap = you buy twice"


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

ccr said:


> Depending on your definition of "decent", yes you could get a working GPS unit for ~100 USD including MEA maps.
> 
> Decent for me costs a little more... "You buy cheap = you buy twice"


I know what you mean thanks for your advice I will look for better than decent ..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

In the US you get special offers and discounts that bring the cost of the GPS down quite a bit. Here a decent GPS will set you back about 250-300USD. You sometimes do get specials on older models but 100USD will not get you a Garmin I believe. You will probably pay 150 for the cheapest without any discounts/offers.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> In the US you get special offers and discounts that bring the cost of the GPS down quite a bit. Here a decent GPS will set you back about 250-300USD. You sometimes do get specials on older models but 100USD will not get you a Garmin I believe. You will probably pay 150 for the cheapest without any discounts/offers.


Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This is probably going to sound nuts but you could also always get a half decent android phone for around 500-600 aed and then use the free Google maps and navigation apps .... 

p.s: don't need a crazy data plan either ... the minimums would work for that ....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

saraswat said:


> This is probably going to sound nuts but you could also always get a half decent android phone for around 500-600 aed and then use the free Google maps and navigation apps ....
> 
> p.s: don't need a crazy data plan either ... the minimums would work for that ....


Have to agree, there are pretty good navi apps for smart phones these days.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

That's great advice but I will need a data package is that right?

I'm bringing my iPhone over and was thinking of throwing a du sim in, do they do one with full data package and I can use maps, if so what's the cost ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It depends whether your on contract or pre-paid. But if you go to the DU or Etisalat websites, all their data packages are listed for each.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Without the data plan you could always plan the trip on wifi and then save the route .. but for turn by turn directions you would need a data plan in order to access the gps on the phone/tablet ... like chocoholic mentiond there are all kinds of data options ... bundles and per MB basis ...

p.s: I read that goggle is not supporting iphones ever since they came out with their own maps solution .. could be wrong ... android through and through over here  ....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

iPhone5? Apple Maps still suck and they're even worse for the Middle East. Google have a Google Maps app on iOS now but you do need a data plan to use them since Apple won't let you save a part of the map on your device like Android devices. I've found mobile internet here pretty expensive compared to Aus/NZ. 1GB for 100dhs on du and 100MB for 50dhs!!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I love my Dragon Mart Cronos gps. Works great never had problems with the maps have always been accurate. Even have a nice American voice so not stuck listening to some British accent  I think cost around 240 (that was two years ago though).


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never bought anything from Dragon Mart that didn't break in a day. It's usually just your luck that you get something that lasts and something that dies in a day!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I have never bought anything from Dragon Mart that didn't break in a day. It's usually just your luck that you get something that lasts and something that dies in a day!


Sounds like you have some bad luck or something. I have never had any problems with a number of things I bought there nor have any of my friends. I know of 5 people who all bought the same GPS unit and all have been very happy with it and still using a couple years later


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Had great luck with almost everything else I ever bought but 100% failure rate from Dragon Mart


----------



## Nadeem.saleh85 (Mar 28, 2013)

You can use GooGle maps navigation, it requires Internet though. However, after trying it, I would say it provide a relatively updated maps and routes.


----------

